# Plant Show Central Florida



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Just thought I'd let everyone know that there will be a plant show in Apopka, FL at Greenstar Foliage this coming Saturday and Sunday. Spring Valley Tropicals will be attending and I plan to have a TON of big beautiful broms for sale. Many of which I don't ever put on the site. I will also have potted plants and other nice things for sale.

There are also a handful of other vendors who carry a wide range of plants from orchids to ivy. Come and check it out!!


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

Sorry to hear the news, 

I work in Longwood on 434 and I was thinking of stopping by at the show if I can. Would you be able to give me an idea where Green star is? A physical address would be spectacular. If I cant get away from the wash, I live in Orange City and would be interested in swinging by your place to take a look.

Dan


----------

